# extended archery ideas



## dbswoot (May 24, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction of somewhere to find a deer/elk to kill on the extended? Not looking for anything big, just some meat for my family over the next year. I drew a Vernon archery tag and wasn't able to make anything happen. Now I need some meat. My wife lost her job right before I went on the hunt and I'm almost out of my last year's meat. 

I'm fine to shoot a doe or cow. I'm able to hunt whenever. Of course I'm not gonna say no to a buck or a bull but the first shootable animal I can get is perfect. The only areas that I'm kind of familiar with are Lambs canyon (I'm thinking the road is probably already closed. seems the locals close it sooner every year to keep us hunters out) and just north of there (little dell area) but I never see any deer. 

I tried up by mueller park (bountiful) one year and got my tires slashed and some nasty notes about hunters not being welcome in that area. Let me know. I'd love to even go up with someone one day that may be looking for a hunting buddy.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Anywhere from I-80 to the SL County line to the south.

Don't know what you drive for vehicle, or your location you call home. But, with the fuel prices as high as they are, your paying close to fuel as you would for a pound of meat in the store. The days of "hunting for substance" are long gone if you put pencil to paper and make a balance sheet. 

The ML deer I got this year I made into jerky. I had 25 pounds of jerky meat and lucky if I wound up with 10 pounds of finished product. I hunt for the outing and just fun. If I punch a tag I guess that's a bonus. I wouldn't hunt today for the need of meat that's for sure.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Info gets shared alright regarding Limited Entry hunts, doesn’t get shared much at all for General Season hunts. But the extended, I’ve never heard anyone share specific info regarding animal whereabouts. I assume you are looking at the Wasatch front area, all I can say is there are deer in every canyon and the elk are tough to stay in front of. I’ve never punched a tag on the extended so you probably don’t want my spots anyway 😂


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Just get out and hike, you’ll figure it out


----------



## dbswoot (May 24, 2011)

Ray said:


> Just get out and hike, you’ll figure it out


Thanks for being so helpful


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

dbswoot said:


> Thanks for being so helpful


Honestly, you’re lucky I gave you that.


----------



## dbswoot (May 24, 2011)

Ray said:


> Honestly, you’re lucky I gave you that.


Thanks again dick head.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

This thread is gonna be fun 😊


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

dbswoot said:


> Thanks again dick head.


You’re the assh0le coming on here asking for hard earned spots, stop being a pu$$y and just put in the work, like the rest of us had to. 

You’ve been coming in here for the past 11 years, asking for spots, if you haven’t figured out with that much time, you don’t have much hope.


----------



## dbswoot (May 24, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> This thread is gonna be fun 😊


Well If people wouldn't be dick heads... If he didn't want to be helpful he didn't have to reply. Instead he insists on proving to the world how big of an a55h0le he is.


----------



## dbswoot (May 24, 2011)

Ray said:


> You’re the assh0le coming on here asking for hard earned spots, stop being a pu$$y and just put in the work, like the rest of us had to.
> 
> You’ve been coming in here for the past 11 years, asking for spots, if you haven’t figured out with that much time, you don’t have much hope.


Yeah walk a mile in my shoes dude....regardless the point of an online forum is to get help and ideas. That's all I'm asking for.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

dbswoot said:


> Well If people wouldn't be dick heads... If he didn't want to be helpful he didn't have to reply. Instead he insists on proving to the world how big of an a55h0le he is.


Since when did words of encouragement make a person a dick head? Stop being a soft pus$y


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

dbswoot said:


> Yeah walk a mile in my shoes dude....regardless the point of an online forum is to get help and ideas. That's all I'm asking for.


Hence the words of encouragement


----------



## dbswoot (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement Raymond.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Can we all play together in the sandbox without throwing cat chit at each other? As far as it goes for me, dbswoot won't get any advice from my end. Other than find another playground.😝
So what does "db" stand for? I'm sure "Raymond" will let us know.😎


----------



## dbswoot (May 24, 2011)

taxidermist said:


> Can we all play together in the sandbox without throwing cat chit at each other? As far as it goes for me, dbswoot won't get any advice from my end. Other than find another playground.😝
> So what does "db" stand for? I'm sure "Raymond" will let us know.😎


d stands for Dustin, b stands for my last name. I don't get why everyone is such jerks when someone asks for help. If I had the knowledge I would gladly give it out. I guess I just give too much credit to the the helpfulness and kindness of hunters and outdoors people in general. I love to see people and help people succeed in areas which I am knowledgeable. I guess the rest of the world is too selfish to care.


----------



## dbswoot (May 24, 2011)

If anyone ever needs fishing info let me know. I know how/where to catch 5-6 pound rainbows CONSISTENTLY on Strawberry. I also know how/where to catch Kokanee consistently and if you really want to I can even show you how to catch cutthroat trout (I don't know why you would want to though). I haven't NOT caught fish at strawberry in 20 years and I go weekly.. I AM knowledgeable about fishing, especially on strawberry and scofield. Happy to trade knowledge. I'm also knowledgeable about Scofield and Currant Creek Reservoir. I'll help. I won't be a dick and tell you to "put bait on the hook and cast" as that isn't helpful to people who feel they have tried everything and still can't catch fish.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Alright gents, calm down.


----------



## dbswoot (May 24, 2011)

CPAjeff said:


> Alright gents, calm down.


Am I wrong?


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Please please please don’t shut this thread down.
It’s just beginning to get good.
I’m hoping to learn how to catch 6 lb. Bows consistently at Strawberry!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

MrShane said:


> Please please please don’t shut this thread down.
> It’s just beginning to get good.
> I’m hoping to learn how to catch 6 lb. Bows consistently at Strawberry!


I guess if you catch 100+ fish each trip, your odds are you'll hook into one. "Even a blind squirrel finds a nut now and again".


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

dbswoot said:


> Am I wrong?


The name calling crossed the line. Everyone - please keep things civil.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

If someone can teach me to consistently catch 6 pound bows at strawberry or score on a 2 percent success rate extended archery elk hunt I will teach them how to consistently buy winning powerball tickets. If I don't put some Wasatch extended archery elk meat in my freezer this year I won't be able to feed my family. 🥺


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Ray said:


> Just get out and hike, you’ll figure it out


Ya right. Great advice!!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Dustin, if I'm lucky enough to be successful in the next couple weeks, I'll share mine with you. PM me your cell number and we can discuss areas where you can look in the coming weeks.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

ridgetop said:


> Dustin, if I'm lucky enough to be successful in the next couple weeks, I'll share mine with you. PM me your cell number and we can discuss areas where you can look in the coming weeks.


Don’t forget your sling this time, ridge!


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

dbswoot said:


> Thanks again dick head.


I tried to warn you lol


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Ray said:


> Don’t forget your sling this time, ridge!


I think that one has sunk into the ole memory bank but I'm sure something else will be left behind next time.😂


----------



## dbswoot (May 24, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> If someone can teach me to consistently catch 6 pound bows at strawberry or score on a 2 percent success rate extended archery elk hunt I will teach them how to consistently buy winning powerball tickets. If I don't put some Wasatch extended archery elk meat in my freezer this year I won't be able to feed my family. 🥺


I never said "I wouldn't be able to feed my family" just that my wife had lost her job and that I still have two tags and the meat would help out greatly.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

dbswoot said:


> I never said "I wouldn't be able to feed my family" just that my wife had lost her job and that I still have two tags and the meat would help out greatly.


If you find yourself getting a bit hard up in the coming months I could just about guarantee you that there are some good folks here that would be willing to share their bounty of the season with you. Not me unfortunately because I have had kind of an off year when it comes to drawing and filling tags 🥺. Sorry about the ball busting. It's just that when you compare the cost of $4 a gallon gas with the very low likelihood of killing an elk on the extended it's almost laughable to pretend like it is a viable solution for economically procuring food. Killing a doe on the extended is quite a bit easier. I did it once and it felt like killing an animal in a petting zoo. But then again that is quite a bit less meat than an elk and I'm not sure how the expenses vs value of meat stacks out. Personally, if either me or my wife lost our job and I was really worried about bills, food, etc. in the coming months I would probably forget about hunting for a little while. Thats just me though. Do you, boo.


----------



## FlyinTyes (Feb 16, 2014)

I believe the Lambs canyon gate is closed for the season. At least it was last weekend.


----------

